# 2013 shows?



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Any show dates set for 2013?I'm in the process of putting together a show on the west coast and would like to have a date set thats not on the same day as any others,just in case some of you east coast guys would want to show up  Please let me know.I'm thinking of a show in May 2013.Hope all is well fellow slot heads.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

west coast?


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes.west coast.In so,cal


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Spread the word  to all your west coast slot friends...collectors and racers.Big scale,small scale,part and accessories..all is welcome


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Midwest Swap dates will be March 17 and November 17, 2013


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im Paul said:


> Any show dates set for 2013?I'm in the process of putting together a show on the west coast and would like to have a date set thats not on the same day as any others,just in case some of you east coast guys would want to show up  Please let me know.I'm thinking of a show in May 2013.Hope all is well fellow slot heads.


dang!!!

wish someone w/ do 1 in the mid-south region (Memphis/Nashville areas)

Bubba 123 

hope u'rs w/ b successfull beyond yer wildest of dreams!! I'm Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't really think anyone would expend the money to travel 3000 miles to a slot cars swap & sell.
I cannot imagine the amount of money that would need to be spent on "bargains" to offset the expense of travel. 
so I don't think any dates for shows on the west coast are going to clash with east coast or mid west shows.
just my opinion


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

alpink said:


> I don't really think anyone would expend the money to travel 3000 miles to a slot cars swap & sell.
> I cannot imagine the amount of money that would need to be spent on "bargains" to offset the expense of travel.
> so I don't think any dates for shows on the west coast are going to clash with east coast or mid west shows.
> just my opinion


True but i wanted to give the east coast and midwest slot fiends a heads up just incase they are in the area at the time.I will keep this site posted with event info.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

ajd350 said:


> The Midwest Swap dates will be March 17 and November 17, 2013


Cool thanks for responding.I might make it to the Nov show.Been two years since i was at the last midwest show.I miss it.This area needs a show.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is a cool idea to let people know when a show is going to be in any given area. i guess if someone is going to be in an area they don't live in, knowing when shows are scheduled in that area is a good thing. still don't understand how it affects scheduling though. 

"I'm in the process of putting together a show on the west coast and would like to have a date set thats not on the same day as any others,just in case some of you east coast guys would want to show up"

again, i don't think anyone would travel that far just for the show, so scheduling conflicts don't matter. and if they are NOT going to be where the other show is scheduled because of travel plans they are not going to travel all the way home just for the show. 

so i still don't understand the possible conflict of schedules.

but it is good to know that folks are trying to have shows in as many places as possible


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It can potentially make a huge difference... maybe not for buyers, but definitely for sellers. Mike Vitale (MEV), Bob and Tom, and the other "big guns", can't be at two shows at the same time. If there is a conflict with scheduling, they will almost always pick the show closest to home to attend. The Parsippany and midwest shows always seem to wind up on the same date. Sadly, the venues are reserved so far in advance it's impossible to change the dates. 

While it would be a gamble for the heavy hitters to venture cross country for a show, having a scheduling conflict most definitely would eliminate them from the equation.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ah, good point Joe and well taken.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Al, you'd be surprised. The Bob and Tom show drive out at least once a year, as well as a lot of 8-10 hour (each way) drivers to attend the Midwest Swap. We used to have a guy who rode Greyhound (the bus, not the dog) from CA. He'd spend all his money, UPS the stuff back and hop back on the bus. Then there were the Brits, the Germans and Japanese........but you get the point. I appreciate Paul's checking first. Good luck! Al:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul kicked his ideas around chat one night. At the time it seemed that advanced warning and careful scheduling would be best for all concerned. 

Dont wanna come? No sweat. Send money or cars!

Cant come? We'll miss you! Send money or cars! 

Let's wish Paul luck and support the inaugural event in whatever manner you can. I hope that I can get away from work and attend.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I certainly applaud the efforts of any and all producers of venues for hobbyists to shop and support vendors in any and all markets.
I too have traveled a good distance to sell and buy in a couple different realms of toy enthusiasts.
I have always appreciated the buyers firstly, but also the shakers and movers that allow these events to be possible.
in my current role helping schedule and produce slot car drag races I am fully aware of the need to avoid competing with any other distraction that is going to lessen the likely hood of racers being interested in attending the races.
in the interest of successful planning, I sometimes have to accept that I cannot please everyone and I have to make the painful decision to alienate someone or some group.
that is never my goal. neither is decreasing someones attempt at providing similar events in other areas.

I really do wish all the best to those who would provide the place for slot car enthusiasts to explore every type of activity they desire and can only hope more would be willing to take the plunge.

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Like AL says, we have to support any and all shows.

I'm Paul, i'm sure if you put on the show, people will come. We are all a little insane no?


----------

